# Lilium Landini



## Jorch (Jun 29, 2009)

The first two flowers opened about 2 weeks ago, but I didn't get a chance to take a picture back then (see dried up flowers on the uppper right hand corner and towards the lower right side) Now more flowers are in bloom and I took a quick snapshot this evening  It sure is a great start of the lily season! Can't wait to see my oriental lilies in bloom in a month's time


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 30, 2009)

Nice dark blooms

my Landini plantings that I mentioned earlier this year died. I think they didn't get watered during my vacation. I'll try again next year!
...meanwhile my other established lilies are all in bud


----------



## P-chan (Jun 30, 2009)

Beautiful color! I don't have any like it!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 30, 2009)

WOW!!! Very nice colour!!! I think I planted one like this but hte top of the stem is dried out! I'll cut it and see next year!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 30, 2009)

That's great color. My lilies will be in full bloom very soon - in another week or so!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 30, 2009)

That's a beautiful color! :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Jun 30, 2009)

I saw one like that on a co-workers desk. It was the first time I ever saw that color, fantastic!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 30, 2009)

Gorgeous color!


----------

